# 820 Logan Apron Question



## 58APACHEE (Feb 7, 2019)

First off I'm new to the forum, looking forward to all the knowledge and experience on here that i can learn from. 
   -I recently purchased my first 820 Logan Lathe 200. I started rebuilding the Lathe (I Purchased the manual and parts catalog) and i go to the apron. I researched the different apron "configurations" for this model. I took my apron apart and i believe I'm missing some parts (see pics) but I'm not sure. can any of the experts advise?. the guy i bought from said it has never been taken apart.  Thank You in advance.


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 7, 2019)

Well, I am not familiar with that lathe, but the half nuts are missing or not shown...


----------



## 58APACHEE (Feb 7, 2019)

that i did know which i should of mentioned, i ordered it already, thank you though for responding.


----------



## tmenyc (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks like the clutch knob and shaft are missing too.  What's your s/n?


----------



## 58APACHEE (Feb 7, 2019)

#27792
tmenyc thanks for the reply, I was looking for a picture but no luck.


----------



## 58APACHEE (Feb 7, 2019)

any P/N #'s would help too!.. thx in advance


----------

